
Foldscope – The Origami Paper Microscope - simosx
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/276738145/foldscope-the-origami-paper-microscope
======
simosx
tl;dr: It is an "assemble yourself" 140X microscope, targeting students and
enthusiasts.

The early-bird teacher package for $20 gets you 20 Foldscopes, plus $19
delivery. It is the most economical option.

The microscopes are expected to be delivered in August 2017.

